# No 240v power



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Have just arrived at an aire in the south of France. Plugged the 240v cable in and had power. The live and neutral showed as being reversed.
Plugged the kettle on to make a brew and power goes off. Have checked all the connections and the circuit breaker on the aires db board. Have also checked my on board circuit breaker. Everything looks ok, but have noticed that when I press the test button it doesn't trip out.

Has anyone any ideas on what I should check next and what the fault could possibly be?

Thanks in advance

Peter


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

The kettle is using to much power so its blowing the sites CB

not all Aires/campsites allow high amp devices....its probably only suppose to be for charging the batteries (so 4 amp) not for running kettles.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

2nd what bigcats says.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I've not used many aires with hookup but never seen on that is for anything other than battery charging. 
James


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

beat me to it, likely to be only about 5amps, so kettle tripping it out?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes but you should be able to reset it and try again but i think the OP is saying that he cant

try unhookling the cable and resetting the Bollards RCD and check the RCD in your van


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for all replies. Yes I realise that the kettles tripped it out. 

What I can't understand is that none off the other people that are plugged into the same aire db are walking round scratching their heads.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

pmcclure said:


> Thanks for all replies. Yes I realise that the kettles tripped it out.
> 
> What I can't understand is that none off the other people that are plugged into the same aire db are walking round scratching their heads.


They have low amp kettles??


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

> They have low amp kettles??


So they have power, I don't. I'm trying to work out why I haven't.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

pmcclure said:


> > They have low amp kettles??
> 
> 
> So they have power, I don't. I'm trying to work out why I haven't.


You might have blown the main fuse in your van also


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

My Burstner has its own 230V mains trip switch so it's possible yours does as well. Mine is in the wardrobe.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

> You might have blown the main fuse in your van also


Any ideas as to it's possible location?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

pmcclure said:


> > You might have blown the main fuse in your van also
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to it's possible location?


Mine is located literally right by the terminal of the leisure battery.

again mine is a 50 amp fuse known as a MAXI BLADE fuse.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Back from the beach. 

Have checked all fuses I can find including two adjacent to the leisure batteries. Have checked with the French neighbour and they have power.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

pmcclure said:


> Back from the beach.
> 
> Have checked all fuses I can find including two adjacent to the leisure batteries. Have checked with the French neighbour and they have power.


Have you plugged your lead into their MH, if they then have power it's a problem in your MH?

If still no power plug their lead into your socket on the EHU, if they have power it's your lead, if not it's the EHU.

James


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Just another thought, is it a permanent supply just for you or one on the borne? If the later then you usually only get 2 hours power.

James


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Problem solved. Our French neighbour lied to us (or he didn't understand what I was saying). It turned that that on top of the db in another box more circuit breakers were hidden. They'd tripped.

Thanks for all replies.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted....at least you know where your fuses are now so not a wasted day.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well done, and get that neighbour to buy you a drink!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

pmcclure said:


> > They have low amp kettles??
> 
> 
> So they have power, I don't. I'm trying to work out why I haven't.


Each hook-up has it's own rcd so when you took too much power you just lost your connection leaving the others unaffected.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

pmcclure said:


> > They have low amp kettles??
> 
> 
> So they have power, I don't. I'm trying to work out why I haven't.


Usually each hook-up has its own rcd plus there will be another one for the whole setup.

If you trip a rcd it SHOULD only trip the rcd on your hook-up. Some times however it may cut off everyone.


----------

